# UFC 75 Results : CHAMPION vs. CHAMPION



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 75: CHAMPION vs. CHAMPION*
Date: 9/8/2007
Event Type: International Event
Location: The O2 (London, England)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

*Quinton Jackson* defeats Dan Henderson
*Cheick Kongo* defeats Mirko Cro Cop
*Michael Bisping* defeats Matt Hamill
*Houston Alexander* defeats Alessio Sakara
*Marcus Davis* defeats Paul Taylor

*Preliminary Bouts:*

*Thiago Silva* defeats Tomasz Drwal
*Jess Liaudin* defeats Anthony Johnson
*Gleison Tibau* defeats Terry Etim
*Dennis Siver* defeats Naoyuki Kotani


----------

